# anyone testing on Feb 16th



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 4 days into the 2ww of my first IVF cycle.  

Have had AF pains on and off (esp. after going to the loo!) since my EC, but that seems to have subsided today somewhat.

I have high FSH levels (think 12 has been my highest - but the doc says you're a good as your worst reading).  My DH has a very slight prob with his swimmers.

Responded well to IUI - in that I produced the amount of follicles they wanted me to - but never got a BFP.  Actually the only pee sticks I ever managed to get a positive on, was the ovulation sticks (back in the day before treatment!), and sad-o me used to take some confort in being able to make some kind of pee stick positive... 

Anyway - this cycle I produced 9 eggs, all of which fertilised!  2 front runners emerged, so they were transferred on day 3.  They were graded as B's, but my clinic said that they rarely grade any embryo A as they are tough graders.  So - either they mean it or they're trying to pacify me.  They were both 6/8 cells and they clinic was v happy with them.  And.. they looked pretty good to me on the monitor, just before they transferred them.... I wonder if I ever produced 6/8 cell embryo's ever ever before? 

My Endo Lining (after much medication) increased from its average of 6.2 to 7.5. - Clinic said that some people just have thin linings, but I think I had the 3 levels that you need to have (?)

I spent three days at home on the couch, after which time I thought my head would explode with all the TV I managed to watch.  

If I'm to be very honest, I don't feel like this has worked.  And I'm so annoyed with myself cause I'm usually a "glass half full" type of person.  I'd love to be wrong...  I'm so scared to get my hopes up. 

I wonder if they're still alive..

Anyone else in the same boat?  Would love to hear from you!


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi catherine.

I am aslo 4 days since egg transfer.  This is my 1st cycle as dh had a vasectomy reversal (which didn't work properly).

The 1st couple of days i had strange twinges in the nether regeons but I think this was all the poking and prodding that had been done!!

Now I feel normal apart from tonight I keep having AF type pains!!!  

I also don't feel like this has worked and I keep wondering if they are still alive!!  Espcially when you read about some of the syptoms some ladies get very ealy on.

It's nice to have someone in the same position.  havn't got a great deal of time at the minute but saw your post and just wanted to say hello.

Looking forward to chatting to you and good luck

JO  xxxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

hi ladies
maybe you'd like to join up with other 'ladies in waiting' currently on their 2 week wait?

have a look at this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83296.150

Good luck with your cycles and tests

Claire x


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi JO,

Thanks a million for replying!  Its great to hear from someone in the same boat!  I know I'm suppose to "move to another thread" but I'm not to sure how to so - I thought I'd be bold and reply here!

I have had the most stressful 2 days at work.  I am supposed to be avoiding stress and it has not happened.  I hope I have not killed any struggling embryo's - but to be quiet honest, I don't feel any different.  

My AF type pains are now gone.  My (.) (.)'s aren't as sore as they were.  The only thing I have is lots and lots of (sorry is TMI) clear runny discharge - which is so annoying.  This could be from the overdose of IVF drugs or the crinone gel, which I am on twice a day.  

Anyhow - nothing else to report.  This day week I'll be high as a kite (testing next Friday!)  

CL.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, im testing on the 16th Feb, i had ec on 29th jan and et on the 31st jan, our anniversary! i am with Hull and they have an 18 day waiting period so i am halfway through..(18 days from ec) how i have managed to keep sane for this long i dont know! heres to another 8 days.....yey!...lol.


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

wow - 18 days after EC, my clinic counts 14 days from ET.  How are you feeling?


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, well mostly am feeling ok, i have been at this cycle since boxing day (1st day of dr) so i am tired now, i seem to be deflating a bit more each day, i dont know about you but i have put loads of weight on! i stopped smoking on the 13th october so that didnt help,well its good stopping but not the weight gain. have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Catherine and rache.

Catherine I have been on the other 2ww board but it is so busy that I can't keep up.  It's much quieter over here!!  How have you been feeling?  I have alot of discharge too,  but my main symptom is the trapped wind that the cyclogest pessery is giving me!!  My (.)(.) are sore on and off.  They are worse in the night!!  Trying to be a bit more optimistic now.  As the 2nd week is approaching I am finding it a bit easier.  Sorry you have had a stressful time at work.  I don't think anything can make a differnece to the beanies!!  If they are gunna stick then they will!!!

Rach they are making you wait a long time!!  You could be naughty though and test early!!  I have symptoms off and on but I do think that most of them are in my head.  ie I can only feel them when I concentrate ^idiot  Good for you for stopping smoking.  Let's hope that's all it takes to get you there!!!

Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get bfp!!!

JO
xxxxxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI 
I'm actually testing on the 17th but thought i would say hello anyway. I had 1 day 5 blastocyst put back on the 6th and my clinic tests on day 11 after et. I live in sydney and our clinic does things differently here ie only putting day 5 embryos back.  This is my first go at IVF and the cycle seems to have gone on for ages  After feeling pretty yukky whilst stimming and possibly overstimming i now feel pretty good though a little bloated after eating. No sore boobs anymore or any other pregnancy signs but i'm thinking its to early. Now its just trying not to think about it and keeping myself distracted. I'm off work until monday and trying to take it easy but i'm driving myself mad 
Hope you're all doing ok and manging  not to become obsessed about the testing date(who ami kidding)
Andrea x


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

one week down and one to go!!  I know what you mean about feeling deflated Rache, its like you're building up all the time, first with the down reg and then with the stimulation drugs, then the anticipation of "how many follicles", then the EC, then fertilisation, the ET, then 2 weeks of headwrecking waiting - and the outcome is either sheer joy or back to square one and the dissapointment of another failed test (of which I have had many).  As my 2 ww has gone by, first I realised at a three day transfer, the embryos had some work to do to even get to the stage of implanting by simply staying alive and dividing.  And that I could do nothing but hope that they survived this.  I kind a wished that they had done a 5 day transfer as this seems to have much better odds - fingers crossed for you Andrea!!

The sore (.) (.)'s, which were gone for a day or so are now back with a vengeance.  And much worse at night.  For the last two nights I can't even sleep on my side confortably and last night when I moved the pain woke me up.  Also discharge has calmed down mega time.  Have a dull pain in my back in the afternoons off and on and had a mild headache last night.  But all this can probably be attributed to the 2 pessaries of crinone gel per day I'm on, and an overactive mind..

Well, next weekend I'll either be on cloud nine or on the town.  Haven't had a drink since 2006!  No alcohol, no caffeine and 2 litres of water per day!!  Haven't been this healthy since childhood!

How are you gals feeling?  

One last thing - my clinic counts 14 days from ET to test date - it this the norm?

CL


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Good luck Andrea.  How are you feeling?

Catherine I feel exactly the same as you.  It's just like an obstacle race, getting over one and then another.  This is by far the hardest though!!!  My (.)(.) are sore off and on.  I wondered wether they were worse in the night because of the cyclogest?  Thought I had cracked it yesterday when I had a real sickly feeling all morning!  Almost told my mum! Gone now though so was probably something I had eaten!!!
All clinics are different with the test dates.  My clinic have given me 16 days from et!  However in the real world it would be 14 days from ovulation.  Which would be egg collection!!  For me that would be the 14th!!!  Oh my god!!! I might do a test then anyway!!  What do you think?  Are you going to test early?  I always said I wouldn't but now I am changing my mind!!  I also havn't had a drink since New years eve.  Next weekend I will either still be tea total or will be sloshed on a full bottle of well earned wine!!  At least I have something to look forward to if it's a bfn!!

Take care and good luck

JO xxx


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Am having a crisis....  my (.) (.)'s which were really sore and hard up to Saturday night are no longer sore and are not hard like they were.  

Spent most of yesterday crying - really think this is the end of the road for me. I presume this means that my natural projesterone levels are dropping - which would signal AF to start.  I would so love to be wrong on this one.  

V v v depressed. 

CL


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all, hope u dont mind me joining u all, iam testing this friday aswell and iam goin mad i've had brown discharge since saturday evening, which has really made me start thinking neg so iam trying my best to try and stay pos but it's very hard exspecially wiv this brown discharge i got. I have rung my clinic and they have told me to take an extra pessary ( so 3 a day now). Also my boobs were sore and very hard but now they are not sore any more and feel very watery. Really hope u dont mind me joining u all.
Wat symptoms have everyone else had?
thanks jenna xx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi catherine

Hopy you are feeling abit better today babe!!

Hi angel and good luck!!

Well not looking very good this end.  Started spotting this morning and have a raging af type headache.  Decided to take the bull by the horns and test. BFN!  I know it is still early but my gut reaction is telling me that it hasn't worked!  The odds of it working were very low and i guess I am just not that lucky!  I have been having positive thoughts this morning about if we don't have a baby and how I am going to make the most of life regardless.  I have 2 lovely kids who I suppose i havn't been making the most of in the last 2 years while I have been obsessing over having another!  I always said that we would only have one go and I am sticking to it.

These boards are great and I have met some lovely people on here.  I will keep poppng in to see how everyone is doing.  But the way i feel today i need to focus on something else for a while!!!

I really wish you all the best of luck and sorry for being such a wimp!!!

Take care and speak to you all soon

JO

xxxx


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Hope you're keeping well (or as well as can be expected!)

JO - sorry to hear about your BFN, but maybe you did test too early - hang on in there. 

I am out of the depths of despair that I was in on Sunday and Monday.  I basically cried for those two days.  Then on Monday evening, I lay on my bed (after another "dose" of crinone gel - what rotton stuff), said a prayer, read the chapter on my fertility book on failed cycles and I just began to feel  calmer.  

I still have huge doubts that this cycle has worked, but I also have a small glimmer of hope, cause you never know.  I thought I'd be tempted to test early, but I actually want to prolong doing the test for as long as possible.  So Friday morning it will be.  No AF pains (yet), lots of crinone (clumpy) clear discharge, lots of annoying little headaches (could a no of things), dull pain in my back on and off.  We had visitors last night and I poured myself a half of a glass of wine, which I couldn't even bear to sip - it was horrible (so much for hitting the town this weekend!)

Technically AF is due today - hopefully she'll get lost! 

Hope you gals are keeping well and wishing you all good news in the next few days!

CL


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya! everyone ready for tomorrow? i know im NOT! ohhhh im really scared, i havent had any bleeding so thats good, still got really,really sore (.)(.) no more af cramps, and 3 pregnancy tests (just in case i get a couple of faulty ones) how is everyone else coping? i cant believe i have waited nearly 16 days and havent tested early! i hope we get our bfp's in the morning. xrachx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Well ladies I am afraid I am the 1st casualty.  Af arrived yesterday in all her glory.  Did a test anyway and it was bfn.

Good luck to the rest of you and I have everything crossed.  


Jo xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

ohh jo, i am so sorry....


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girls don't know wheather to be happy or not but iam still holding on and hoping for a bfp! I had brown discharge which started on 8dpt then it went on to be a bleed 2 days later, still bleeding now but hardly nothing seems to only appear wen i move around. Really am hoping. I cant believe i ain't given in to test either especially wiv the bleeding. which don't look good!
good luck everyone testing and sorry for those's who's had a bfn.
Jenna x


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi Gals,

After all my talk (above) about not being tempted to test, I did exactly that yesterday evening.  I came home from work and DH had a lovely meal cooked and a bottle of wine open (lining of a glass only for me) and roses and a lovely silver bracelet.  I was delighted to say the least.  But I had a terrible niggling headache all day and was v tired.  So after dinner I went for a little rest and DH came with me for the chat!  Anyway - I got this sudden urge to test, thinking it would the perfect end to a lovely evening - so I did a test and it was BFN (not the ending I was hoping for!)

The fact that I tested 2 days early, in the evening after a litre of water (was I nuts or what).  Anyway plan to test tomorrow AM for the definitive result.  

As to how I feel : - 

(.)(.)'s - not sore any more 
Lots of creamy discharge (sorry if TMI) - probably crinone gel
Headaches (v uncommon for me) - probably due to a very overactive mind
No AF cramps (but they could start any minute)
Still feel as if my ovaries are fluidy (probably have developed lots of cysts)
Up and down (have major crying sessions every now and then which give me some release)

Will post tomorrow with my news (which I don't expect to be good).

JO - so sorry for you...
Jenna - fingers crossed..
Rache - looking good!  hope its good news
Andrea - fingers crossed for the 17th

CL


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck for testing girls    

Kate xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!  i was gonna go try and get to sleep, cos i cant be doing with thinking about tomorrow any more!...(bet i will be on here at 2 in the morning..lol) gonna blow all you testers some lucky bubbles...fingers crossed.....CL.... .....jenna.... ....
Andrea, im gonna blow your lucky bubbles tomorrow night as they only work the night before xxx GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!!


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Just want to wish you all lots and lots of luck for testing today  Sorry i've not been on more often but still no internet at home so have been driving myself crazy at home with questioning what symptoms i have and what they mean 

Jo- Don't give up hope yet. As you know there are women who are pregnant who get BFN on the pee sticks so wait until you get your bloods done before giving up. Hard to do i know but lets keep our fingers crossed. Sending you lots of  

catherine, jenna and rache- So hoping that this is the time for you all. I will be thinking of you tonight(aussie time )

I'm off home to buy some pee sticks as we've decided to test in the morning before going tot he clinic. I just want to have an idea of what they will say on the phone.  Not sure whether i feel positive or negative because i've been having cramps and lots of discharge but nothing else. Just want it all to be over so i can get on with life for a few months before we start again.

Sending you lots of goodluck.
Love
Andrea x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

......omg i cant believe it! it is a really strong line, came up within a few seconds!


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratultions Rache.

We have had so much bad news on here a lately it's finally great to hear some good news.

All the best and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Jo xxx


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Congrats Rache,

I had a feeling you would be successful. I'm really delighted that someone got a BFP!!  

I got a BFN this morning.  Going to ring the clinic now and let them know.  Wonder what happened and when I can try again...

Best of luck to all the rest of you!!!

CL


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry Catherine.  I can honestly say that I know how you feel.  Take care of yourself

Jo xxx


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I hear you!

I am just gutted.  I've had a week to prepare myself though.  My bubble burst last Sunday when the (.) (.)'s deflated.  While I still had hope, I knew it myself.  And although testing early was not advised, it still further prepared me.  

I'm ringing my clinic today and have lots of Q's - I had 9 fertilised embryos, and they put 2 back and didn't freeze any.  They said the quality wasn't good enough.  I wonder was that a factor in my BFN cycle.  I have high FSH and I wonder if my eggs are ultimately the problem.  They wouldn't go into it at ET and I didn't push it as I was so focused on this cycle.  But now I need to know.  I can't believe I have to go through the whole process again.  

I think, according to the clinic's literature, that I can try again in 3 months.  Which would be May.  

Anyway, I'm off for a coffee (real coffee - no decaffeinated!!)  

CL


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girls,   sadly it was a BFN for me i was expecting it thou but deep down i was still hoping for bfp but nm i got 8 frozen embryo's so i just cant wait to c wa clinic says on monday. I rang them this morning and told them the news and they asked about the kind of bleed i had so i had to explain to them and they told me to test again on sunday and continue wiv the pessaries if its a neg again i will then have a follow up consultation. I ain't holding my breath on the bfp thou   in my eyes it all over now!

xrachx - congrats to u hun hope u have a healthy 8 months  

catherineL - Sorry that u had a bfn hun, know how u feel. lets hope it'll work next time maybe we'll be cycle buddies Again! take care x

Jenna xxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI everyone 

Jenna, Jo and catherine- Sorry to hear about your BFNs this week. Theres not a lot i can say so want to send you loads of   and hope you are all taking good care of yourselves. Good luck with whatever comes next in the treatment line.

Congratulations Rach on your BFP. You must be over the moon. Will hopefully see you on the waiting for scan thread because i also got a positive this morning. In a bit of a daze about it all and can't actually believe it but feeling very happy 

Take care everyone
Love
Andrea x


----------



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Congrats Andrea,

Wishing you all the best!

CL


----------

